# Internet am "Arsch" der Welt



## Beni19 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute 
Ich bin am verzweifeln.
Ich bin Österreicher und wohn in einem kleinen Dorf am Arsch der Welt.

Ich hab immer das Gehühl,die Telekom hat bei uns Bambus verlegt :/

100 kb/s  download  100 fucking Kilobyte pro fucking Sekunde -.-
Die meinen 100 is das Maximum bei uns und sonst gibts nix .

Ich will endlich mal Spiele schnell downloaden und ohne laggs online spielen können.

Was soll ich jz machen (


----------



## BeatsbyDre (21. Oktober 2012)

Telekom kannst du vergessen  wohne mitten in der stadt und habe auch maximal 256 kb/s.. werde jetzt zu UPC wechseln


----------



## loltheripper (21. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> Telekom kannst du vergessen  wohne  mitten in der stadt und habe auch maximal 256 kb/s.. werde jetzt zu UPC  wechseln


 Bei mir ist es ähnlich wärend Vodafone (auch  Telekommunisten) nur eine 2000 leitung zu verfügung stellt (256kb/s  downstream) hatt KabelBW eine 16000 Leitung, werde auch demnächst  wechseln!




Beni19 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich bin am verzweifeln.
> Ich bin Österreicher und wohn in einem kleinen Dorf am Arsch der Welt.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn bei dir kein Anbieter eine bessere Leitung hatt kannste ja mal nach LTE gucken dass ist auch verdammt schnell, wenn aber auch das dir in naher Zukunft nicht zu verfügung steht musst du halt auf UMTS zurück greifen und mit einem Stick ins Internet ob das aber bei dir schneller ist bezweifle ich mal.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. Oktober 2012)

LTE ist echt super 
Bei uns (ebenfalls am Arsch der Welt, aber in Deutschland... die Welt hat wohl echt viele Ärsche ) gibt es zwar DSL, aber da uns die Telekom so lange mit "die Kündigung ihres Anschlusses ist nicht bei uns eingegangen" hingehalten hat, bis unser Vertrag bei denen verlängert wurde, sind wir solange auf LTE von Vodafone umgestiegen und sind damit sogar teilweise schneller als mit dem DSL bei uns in der Gegend 
Einziger Nachteil ist das begrenzte Datenvolumen, aber wenn man sich enen 25GB-Vertrag holt (wir haben 15GB) und etwas haushaltet geht das gut


----------



## BeatsbyDre (21. Oktober 2012)

letzte möglichkeit wäre eben umziehen...


----------



## HarveyHund (21. Oktober 2012)

Toll Toll
ich hab ALLERHÖCHSTENS 100 Kbs
Meistens jedoch nur 60 Kbs, und wenn meine Mutter am PC Arbeitet (also Werktags 6 Stunden)
dann 30 Kbs
UND DU DENKST DIR GEHTS SCHLECHT


----------



## BeatsbyDre (21. Oktober 2012)

das ist echt arm  /mitleid.toggle.active


----------



## Bier (21. Oktober 2012)

Ihr habt Sorgen  wir haben maximal 50 kb/s.

Naja nächsten Monat kommt endlich das Glasfaserkabel  und dann gibt's ne 200.000er Leitung


----------



## Metalic (21. Oktober 2012)

Hatte über die Telekom auch immer nur eine 1000er Leitung. Da wir sowieso von der Telekom weg wollten sind wir nun was das Internet und Telefon angeht bei Vodafone. Also LTE. Haben es nun knapp ein Jahr und ich kann eigentlich nicht meckern. 16000er Leitung macht schon Spass wobei ich sie so groß gar nicht brauche.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Oktober 2012)

ist das gut? oder schlecht? für eine 6k leitung.

6908 kBit/s
  733 kBit/s


----------



## Brez$$z (21. Oktober 2012)

wenn das erste Down und das zweite UP ist, dann ist Down gut und Up naja ^^


----------



## Research (21. Oktober 2012)

Oh Mann, ihr habt Sorgen. Ich wohne 20 km zwischen Berlin und Potsdam. 
Kabel: 56k über 3 weitere Orte.
Funk: GPRS/UMTS an guten Tagen 1 MBit. (~100KByte). Meist aber tief darunter mit nem Ping von min 100- unendlich. Durchschnitt 300er. Stundenweise 50%+X Paketverlust, keine Verbindung möglich. 10 GB Pro Monat "Highspeed-Trafic" danach 56k Drosselung.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (21. Oktober 2012)

abgesehen davon das es eigentlich nichts mit der Frage des TE zu tun hat, ja.


----------



## godfather22 (21. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es in österreich kein unitymedia? ich bin von der telekom zu denen gewechselt und hab jetzt eine 100.000Leitung, die auch erfüllt, was sie verspricht. da unitymedia über das "Fernsehkabel" arbeitet (das du doch hoffentlich auch hast) dürfte einer umsetzung nichts im wege stehen, so wie ich das sehe 
darüberhinaus sind die preise auch sehr gut


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. Oktober 2012)

Also ich kriege ne Verbindung von 11.000 bis 12.000 kbit/s her zahln tun wir für 16.000er bei der Telekom...wobei unser Router so alt ist, dass der evtl. sogar bei 12.000 limitiert(muss erst mal gucken, DSL wurde nämlich erst diesn Monat umgestellt  )


----------



## Brez$$z (21. Oktober 2012)

Habt ihr KabelFern? und gibts bei den "Schluchtenscheißern" nich sowas wie KabelBW ect.
Ich hab KabelBW und kanns jedem nur raten! absolut Stabile 33.000 kommen hier an


----------



## Research (21. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du stabil 100 kriegts, ohne Volumenbeschränkung, lass den Funkmist.


----------



## K3n$! (21. Oktober 2012)

Was für einen Sinn hat dieser Thread ?

Die Situation ist nunmal so, dass nicht jeder Glasfaser mit 1GBit/s Bandbreite hat.
Vom Rumjammern wird das auch nicht besser.

Bin für Close.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (21. Oktober 2012)

der TE hat gefragt ob sich da eventuell was machen lässt. Das ist der Sinn davon.


----------



## HarveyHund (21. Oktober 2012)

Grade lade ich 411 kb runter
und ich konnte beobachten wie die downloadrate von 500 BYTE pro selunde schrittweise auf 233 Byte pro sekunde absank also
500 bs
499 bs
498 bs
...

dann hat er von selbst abgebrochen


----------



## K3n$! (21. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> der TE hat gefragt ob sich da eventuell was machen lässt. Das ist der Sinn davon.


 

Und dann fangen alle andern damit an, wie schlecht es ihnen geht. 
Außerdem hätte der TE auch einfach mal die Suchfunktion nutzen können.

->

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/182658-dsl-alternative-gesucht.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/226317-schlechtes-dsl-welcher-anbieter.html

Außerdem gibt es auch noch Google. 

Alternativen zu herkömmlichen DSL:

- DSL via TV Kabel
- Richtfunk
- LTE/UMTS
- Satellit
- Glasfaser
- WLAN Hotspots


----------



## Chron-O-John (21. Oktober 2012)

Jo, schau mal, ob diverse richtfunk-anbieter vielleicht bei dir funktionieren. wavanet, funkinternet.at, u.s.w. google halt ^^


----------



## Research (21. Oktober 2012)

Mit extremen Ping wäre etwas über Satellit was. Is aber teuer.


----------



## Superwip (22. Oktober 2012)

-Du kannst versuchen eine Richtfunkstrecke zum nächsten Ort in an dem es DSL gibt aufzubauen

-3G Mobilfunkinternet ist -sofern verfügbar- wohl immernoch besser als die 0,1 MBit/s Leitung, die du jetzt hast

-Satelliteninternet ist teuer und hat eine so hohe Latenz das es zum zocken praktisch völlig ungeeignet ist; allerdings könnte es in Kombination mit der vorhandenen Leitung genutzt werden (ISDN fürs Zocken, Sat fürs Downloaden)

-eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre das legen eines Kabels bis zum nächsten Ort mit DSL; das ist aber freilich technisch oft nicht einfach möglich.

Das es in deinem Dorf LTE gibt wage ich zu bezweifeln; im Gegensatz zu Deutschland konzentriert sich der LTE Ausbau in Österreich großteils auf Städte.

Das du mit deinem Handy keinen UMTS Empfang bekommst bedeutet übrigens noch lange nicht das es kein UMTS gibt; mit einer ordentlichen Richtantenne auf dem Dach lässt sich ein erheblich besserer Empfang erzielen.



> Habt ihr KabelFern? und gibts bei den "Schluchtenscheißern" nich sowas wie KabelBW ect.


 
Das Österreichische TV-Kabelnetz ist bei weitem nicht so gut ausgebaut wie das Deutsche (welches zu den dichtesten und ältesten der Welt gehört); TV Kabel gibt es mit wenigen Ausnahmen nur in größeren Städten und auch dort oft nur in der Nähe des Zentrums...


----------



## Mosed (23. Oktober 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> -Satelliteninternet ist teuer und hat eine so hohe Latenz das es zum zocken praktisch völlig ungeeignet ist; allerdings könnte es in Kombination mit der vorhandenen Leitung genutzt werden (ISDN fürs Zocken, Sat fürs Downloaden)


 
(Viel) teuer als UMTS oder LTE ist es auch nicht. Es gibt die Varianten Up+Down über Sat und Up über Leitung + Down über Sat.
Die Latenz eignet sich nur für Shooter nicht. Bei Rollenspielen etc ist ein Ping von wenigen 100 ms ja nicht so tragisch. 

z.B.:
Kein DSL? Verfügbarkeit von Internet via Satellit mit skyDSL


----------



## Superwip (23. Oktober 2012)

Bei Satelliten-Inet hat man _immer, mindestens_ eine Latenz von etwa 400ms. Das ist schon ziemlich suboptimal, auch in Rollenspielen. Aber Angesichts einer Alternative von 100kbit/s kann man das unter Umständen schon in Kauf nehmen...


----------



## Research (26. Oktober 2012)

Ping von 400. Das killt dich beim Spielen. Kenn ich von Pings ab 120.


----------



## Superwip (26. Oktober 2012)

In dem konkreten Fall wäre eine Richtfunkstrecke meiner Meinung nach wirklich die beste Lösung; wie (leicht) realisierbar sie ist hängt natürlich mit den geographischen Gegebenheiten und gegebenenfalls von der Möglichkeit eine Relaisstation zu errichten (was vor allem in gebirgigen Regionen nötig sein kann) ab.


----------



## Beni19 (27. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die antworten 
Bei uns sollt auch mal ne neue Leitung verlegt werden -.-
Und lte is nicht verfügbar ><

Tv is bei uns über sat. :/


----------



## Superwip (27. Oktober 2012)

Das hab ich schon befürchtet...

Und wie schaut es mit UMTS und den Möglichkeiten für eine Richtfunkstrecke aus?

Selbst EDGE kann potentiell eine schnellere Verbindung bieten...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Oktober 2012)

@ Beni19
Was für ein modem/router benutzt ihr eigentlich? Lassen sich da ggf. ein par leitungsdaten auslesen?
Ich würde erstmal gerne wissen was genau vorliegt, bevor ich an morsezeichen glaube.


----------



## Beni19 (29. Oktober 2012)

Hey
Naja ich glaub nicht das es am Router liegt. Eir haben so nen standart telek. Router... Der alte ist beim gewitter kaputt .


----------



## Superwip (29. Oktober 2012)

Es geht nicht (nur) darum das das Modem/der Router kaputt sein könnte sondern auch um das Auslesen der Leitungsdaten.

Wenn du "_das_ Modem von der Telekom" hast ist es wahrscheinlich ein Pirelli PRG AV 4202 Modemrouter aka "A1 W-LAN Box".

Die Leitungsdaten sollten sich soweit ich weiß per Telnet auslesen lassen (adslctl info -show)

Ich weiß aber nicht genau was für Daten in welcher Form der Modemrouter dann liefert; poste sie am Besten hier.


----------



## Supeq (29. Oktober 2012)

Richtfunkanlage bauen ... Kabel bis zum nächsten Ort legen ? oO

Also da ist umziehen doch die einfachere Lösung ^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Oktober 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Richtfunkanlage bauen ... Kabel bis zum nächsten Ort legen ? oO
> 
> Also da ist umziehen doch die einfachere Lösung ^^


 Nicht wirklich. 
Mit einem router + richtfunk-antenne kann man schon recht große distanzen überbrücken. Allerdings sind ordentliche antennen nicht wirklich günstig und eine sichtverbindung sollte bestehen.


Beni19 schrieb:


> Hey
> Naja ich glaub nicht das es am Router liegt. Eir haben so nen standart  telek. Router... Der alte ist beim gewitter kaputt .


Superwip hat in seinem ersten satz eigentlich schon das wichtigste angesprochen. Mir kommt es hauptsächlich auf die leitungsdaten an. Vieleicht schlummern in deiner leitung ja noch ordentlich reserven. 
Solltest du als betriebssystem win7 benutzen, mußt du allerdings erst telnet aktivieren (google hilft), bevor du damit die daten aus deinem router oder modem auslesen kannst.
Falls es zudem noch einen broadcom-chipsatz haben sollte, kannst du die daten evt. auch mit DMT auslesen. (benötigt auch ein aktiviertes telnet, v8.07 für bcm allgemein und v 7.35 speziell für speedtouch-geräte)


----------



## Superwip (30. Oktober 2012)

Das Pirelli PRG AV 4202 hat soweit ich weiß einen Broadcom 6368 Chipsatz.

Zum Telnet:

Bei Windows Vista/7/8 musst du Telnet zuerst unter _Windows-Funktionen aktivieren oder deaktivieren_ aktivieren.

Anschließend öffnest du die Konsole (CMD oder Powershell) und gibst "Telnet _IP des Routers_" ein; die IP des Routers dürfte standardmäßig 10.0.0.138 sein.

Anschließend sollte die Konsole irgendetwas ausgeben (jedenfalls keine Fehlermeldung) und nach Benutzername/Passwort fragen, Benutzername und Passwort sind die selben wie im normalen Routermenü, üblicherweise also "admin" als Benutzer, Passwort freilassen.

Anschließend gibst du eben _adslctl info -show_ ein.


----------



## Beni19 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ja die a1 wlan box ^^
Reserven gibts wohl nicht ..
Das sagt die tk.
Daten vom router kommen dann morgen früh


----------



## Beni19 (1. November 2012)

Keine reserven :/


----------



## Spieler22 (1. November 2012)

Du solltest, die Leitungsdaten hier mal hochladen. Die Telekom(-munikationsunternehmen) erzählen dir gerne übelst den Müll. Das geht beim Unwissen der dort arbeitenden Studenten los und hört bei gezielter Falschaussage auf.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. November 2012)

Beni19 schrieb:


> Keine reserven :/


 Sagt wer?
Ein bild deiner leitungsdaten wär mir lieber denn das sagt ja bekanntlich "mehr als tausend worte".


----------



## HairforceOne (2. November 2012)

Man sollte wirklich alles, nur nicht auf die Telekom hören. 

Die Leute dort haben meistens weniger Ahnung als viele Leien und lesen ihre Antworten gefühlt vom Bildschirm ab... ungefähr so groß ist auch deren Technische Kompetenz.

Beispiel: Ich wohne auf dem Land. (Ja auch am Arsch der Welt... das nächste "Größere" dorf ist knappe 20 Minuten fahrt entfernt)
Aussage der Telekom: "Also mehr als DSL 2000 kann man Ihnen leider nicht anbieten, von mehr hätten sie nichts weil die Leitungen das nicht mitmachen...." -> Häng mal mit (damals noch) 3 Pc's an DSL 2000... NICHT LUSTIG!

Sind dann zu EWETel gewechselt (hier Osnatel) und DSL 6000: Keinerlei Probleme... von wegen geht nicht. Wir würden hier sogar 16k oder mehr bekommen. (Aufm Land...) Aber da ich und meine Schwester nun die beiden einzigen sind die Surfen (ich zocke online etc. während sie eigentlich nur daddelt^^) reichen die Dicke. Ich habe einen DL von ~700 - 800 Kb/s das ist ganz ok.

Meine Aussage ist immer: Verlass dich auf die Telekom und du bist verlassen. 

Zum richtigen Topic:

Die Leistungsdaten würden mich nun auch interessieren. Vlt. lässt sich da was bessere herausfinden als die einfache Aussage "Keine Reserven!"


----------



## Spieler22 (3. November 2012)

Na so dringend scheint es dem TE dann ja doch nicht zu sein


----------



## Superwip (3. November 2012)

Ich fürchte eher sein Internet ist so langsam das es Stunden dauert das PCGH Forum aufzusuchen 



> Keine reserven :/


 
Hat das der Router gesagt... und sonst nichts?


----------



## Beni19 (5. November 2012)

Wenn i in den router geh ( also mit diese ip die in der anleitung vom router is)
Dort steht :  Download: 1MB
Upload: 0.1MB
Wie soll ich da mehr rauskrigen bzw von was soll ich da ein bild machen? :/


----------



## Beni19 (5. November 2012)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nicht (nur) darum das das Modem/der Router kaputt sein könnte sondern auch um das Auslesen der Leitungsdaten.
> 
> Wenn du "das Modem von der Telekom" hast ist es wahrscheinlich ein Pirelli PRG AV 4202 Modemrouter aka "A1 W-LAN Box".
> 
> ...



Ahhh ok..ich versuchs mal mit telnet


----------



## Beni19 (11. November 2012)

Haha  
Hab news ^^
War gestern bei  t-mobile und hab gefragt was bei uns möglich ist ..
Die haben uns eine Karte gezeigt und neben unserem Haus geht eine voll gute Leitung vorbei..

Achso und das mit diesem telnet... Das geht iwi nit ><


----------



## Maaarc (12. November 2012)

Telekom-Flamerei...
Informiert euch, bevor ihr rumheult.
Stichwörter:
Punkt 1 + 2: Kabelnetz
Regulierungsbehörde bzw.: Bundesnetzagentur
https://www.google.com/search?q=mehr+breitband+f%C3%BCr+deutschland 

B2T: Du kannst wohl vorerst nur auf LTE hoffen.


----------



## Superwip (12. November 2012)

> War gestern bei t-mobile und hab gefragt was bei uns möglich ist ..
> Die haben uns eine Karte gezeigt und neben unserem Haus geht eine voll gute Leitung vorbei..


 
T-mobile hat DSL?!



> Achso und das mit diesem telnet... Das geht iwi nit ><


 
Kannst du per Telnet _irgendwie_ auf den Router zugreifen?



> Telekom-Flamerei...
> Informiert euch, bevor ihr rumheult.


 
äh...



> Punkt 1 + 2: Kabelnetz


 
??



> Regulierungsbehörde bzw.: Bundesnetzagentur
> https://www.google.com/search?q=mehr...Cr+deutschland


 
Wir reden von Österreich...



> B2T: Du kannst wohl vorerst nur auf LTE hoffen.


 
Da hab ich wenig Hoffnungen...


----------



## Beni19 (12. November 2012)

Ja haben sie ?
Wie soll ich da den zugreifen?  :huoo:


----------



## Superwip (12. November 2012)

> Ja haben sie ?


 
Interressant... ist mir jedenfalls neu.



> Wie soll ich da den zugreifen? :huoo:


 
Wie gesagt:

1) Telnetclient in Windows aktivieren (bei Windows Vista/7/8; _Windows-Funktionen aktivieren oder deaktiviern_ in die Suche eingeben, dann raussuchen)

2) Konsole öffnen, also CMD oder Powershell

3) in die Konsole folgendes eingeben: _telnet 10.0.0.138_; , 10.0.0.138 sollte die IP des Routers sein, falls es eine andere ist musst du natürlich eine andere IP wählen

4) Anschließend sollte die Konsole _irgendetwas_ ausgeben, jedenfalls keine Fehlermeldung. Die Fehlermeldung

_Verbindungsaufbau zu 10.0.0.138...Es konnte keine Verbindung mit dem Host hergestellt werden, auf Port 23: Verbindungsfehler_ 

deutet darauf hin das du entweder eine falsche IP eingegeben hast oder das Telnet bei dem Router (doch) irgendwie deaktiviert ist.

Folgende Fehlermeldung gibt dir die Powershell aus wenn der Telnet Client nicht ordnungsgemäß aktiviert wurde:

_Die Benennung "telnet" wurde nicht als Name eines Cmdlet, einer Funktion, einer Skriptdatei oder eines ausführbaren Programms erkannt. Überprüfen Sie die Schreibweise des Namens, oder ob der Pfad korrekt ist (sofern enthalten), und wiederholen Sie den Vorgang._
_Bei Zeile:1 Zeichen:10_
_+ telnet <<<<_
_+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (telnet:String) [], CommandNotFoundException_
_+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException_

Das CMD gibt dir in diesem Fall folgende Fehlermeldung:

_Der Befehl "telnet" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder_
_konnte nicht gefunden werden._

5) Sollte es (doch) funktionieren gibtst du anschließend _adslctl info -show_ in die Konsole ein, der Router sollte dann die Verbindungsdaten in welcher Form auch immer liefern.


----------



## Beni19 (13. November 2012)

Ok versuch ich morgn mal..


----------



## razzor1984 (14. November 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Interressant... ist mir jedenfalls neu.
> 
> in die Konsole folgendes eingeben: _telnet 10.0.0.138_; , 10.0.0.138 sollte die IP des Routers sein, falls es eine andere ist musst du natürlich eine andere IP wählen


 
Wenn er bei der Telekom oder jetzt auch nur mehr A1 genannt ist, wird sein router über eine Private IP adresse verfügen die dann eher so ausschaut 192.168.x.xxx.
Wenns die neuen modelle sind (weißer router - Marke ??) ist es fix einen 10.x.x.xxx IP (User/PW ist bei denen untem am Deckel vermerkt)

Wenn ich mich recht erinner, wurde lang das Alcatelspeed touch verbaut, am einfachsten kommt man ins config menue wenn man die Ip des router in die HTTP adressenzeile eingibt.

Ip andresse des routers rausfinden: 
cmd aufrufen
und ipconfig /all eintippen
dann die adresse des DNS ablesen = router adresse
Für die speedtouchs war das default user/pw: glaubich admin // admin


----------



## Superwip (14. November 2012)

Die Standard IP der A1 W-LAN Box ist auf jeden Fall 10.0.0.138 (solange sie eben nicht geändert wurde.)

Standardbenutzername dürfte _admin_ sein, Standardpasswort gibt es keines (einfach freilassen).

All diese Standardwerte können natürlich vom Benutzer geändert werden.



> ipconfig /all eintippen
> dann die adresse des DNS ablesen = router adresse


 
Falsch.

Die Router Adresse ist normalerweise der Standard Gateway. Fallweise kann man sie auch nicht so einfach auslesen, etwa wenn das Netzwerk nicht konfiguriert ist. /all kann man sich auch ersparen, das macht die Sache in dem Fall nur unübersichtlicher.

Wenn mehrere Netzwerkverbindungen bestehen muss man natürlich auch die richtige auswählen.


----------



## Winmaclin (14. November 2012)

DSL Netze kannst du eh vergessen, viel zu überlastet...

selbst mit UMTS wärst du da besser dran, oder HSDPA/HSDPA+, aber das ist wieder so ne sache aufm dorf. 

evtl Kabel? Die bieten momentan das Maximalste was möglich ist, 150Mbit hab ich von Unitymedia und bekomme auch (normalerweise) 
17000-18000 kbits hin aber momentan leider nicht :/ ka was da los ist...

Ne gute alternative wäre Satelliten Internet: http://de.skydsl.eu der ist momentan der beste auf diesem gebiet.

Da bist du auch nicht an die großstadt gebunden und ich sage dir Sateliten internet wird die zukunft!

immerhin bekommst du locker 6000-7000 kb/s hin (laut nem bekannten der das hat)

MfG


----------



## razzor1984 (14. November 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Falsch.
> 
> Die Router Adresse ist normalerweise der Standard Gateway. Fallweise kann man sie auch nicht so einfach auslesen, etwa wenn das Netzwerk nicht konfiguriert ist. /all kann man sich auch ersparen, das macht die Sache in dem Fall nur unübersichtlicher.
> 
> Wenn mehrere Netzwerkverbindungen bestehen muss man natürlich auch die richtige auswählen.


 
Bei den speedtouchs ist fix  der Gateway,DHCP, & DNS gleich inwieweit es die neuen boxen, umconfigurieren oder einzelen setzt ???
Habe es selbst nochmals mittels einem alten speedtouch getestet und ich bekomme direkt vom router die selbe IP für
Standartgateway,DHCP,DNS = Router IP ^^


----------



## Timsu (14. November 2012)

Es kann so sein, muss aber nicht.
Nur die Gateway Anzeige ist immer richtig.


----------



## Beni19 (17. November 2012)

das mit umts geht nicht.. hab kaum handy signal zu hause.
übrigens stieg in den letzten tagen die downloadrate auf 250 kb/s


----------



## Superwip (18. November 2012)

Wie schaut es jetzt mit den Verbindungsdaten aus? Und was ist eigentlich aus der T-mobile Sache geworden?


----------



## Beni19 (18. November 2012)

sry hab zur zeit wenig zeit  ( black ops2 *_* )
alsooo ich muss mir euro posts zu telnet nochmachl genau durchlesen daten kommen fix heute vormittag 
aus der tkom sache is erstmal nix geworden wegen a1 ...


----------



## Beni19 (18. November 2012)

habs probiert aber da kommt nur ne fehler meldung in cmd :/


----------



## Superwip (18. November 2012)

welche denn?


----------



## Timsu (18. November 2012)

Man kann auch für telnet einfach das Programm putty nehmen, dann muss man bei Windows nichts aktivieren.


----------



## Beni19 (20. November 2012)

das aktivieren is gegangen ... da steht falsche ip...
ich kann aber mit der ip in mein router gehn..


----------



## Superwip (20. November 2012)

Hm... merkwürdig... anscheinend muss man Telnet (auch) beim Router irgendwie aktivieren; ich konnte aber auf die schnelle nichts dazu herausfinden, prinzipiell müsste Telnet aber auf jeden Fall möglich sein.


----------



## Beni19 (23. November 2012)

mal schaun..


----------



## Superwip (23. November 2012)

Hm... hat hier vielleicht noch irgendwer eine "A1 W-LAN Box" aka "Pirelli PRGAV4202N", der weiß, wie man bei ihr Telnet aktivieren/benutzen kann?


----------



## Beni19 (24. November 2012)

Kann man im Router ohne Telnet auch rauskrign wie die leitung is?
im router steht nur Download: 2,2 MBit
Upload 0.5 MBit...


----------



## Beni19 (24. November 2012)

Eventuell hilft euch das :  (tut mir leid wenn ihr die ganze Zeit von dem hier geredet habt und ich gedacht hab ihr meint was anderes :/ )


----------



## pcmultimedia (24. November 2012)

Am "Arsch der Welt"  bin ich sicher nicht,wohne fast in Zentrum von Villach,habe A1 B-Free Stick weil ich keinen Festnetz habe,ist ein 7.2Mb Stick,fast immer bin nur mit UMTS Online,habe ständig unterbrechungen,ob an USB angeschlossen oder über WIRELES N3GRouter TL-MR3420 ,es ist immer dasselbe! A1 ,das "Beste Netz Österreichs"...seit einigen Tagen ist auch die Guthaben Seite nicht verfügbar! Um aufzuladen muß ich in den Shop am Hauptplatz gehen,mit dem Stick....
Habe noch einen Stick von 3 Netz,der geht immer,keine ausfälle,ist aber echt sehr langsam,nur 3.6Mb.
Vermutlich gibt es noch viel schlechteren Empfang,aber fast mitten in der Stadt ist es nur eine verarschung von "Besten Netz Österrechs".


----------



## Spieler22 (24. November 2012)

Was ist das eigentlich für ein beschränkter Router? Bei mir zeigt der mir im Routermenü direkt die Leitungsdaten an und dann auch was anliegt. 
Satelliteninternet und Zukunft?  Der Ping bleibt weiterhin das größte Problem, welches kaum zu lösen sein dürfte. Auch das der Upload arg begrenzt ist weil du nicht per Richtfunk dein Signal ins Weltall ballerst sondern über herkömmliche Leitungen uploadest.
Zu UMTS, das ist von Ort zu Ort unterschiedlich. Ich habe in Berlin an meinem Wohnort kaum ein Telefonsignal und in Dresden eigentlich überall voll UMTS.

@TE mit 2,2 Mbit am Arsch der Welt kann man nun aber sicher leben. Zocken müsste man damit doch ohne Weiteres können. Und die dicken Downloads muss man über Nacht laufen lassen 
Mehr als 2Mbit haben hier einige im Studentenwohnheim auch nicht und das wohl gemerkt mitten in Dresden


----------



## Beni19 (25. November 2012)

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt das ich A1 mag


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. November 2012)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Zu UMTS, das ist von Ort zu Ort unterschiedlich. Ich habe in Berlin an meinem Wohnort kaum ein Telefonsignal und in Dresden eigentlich überall voll UMTS.


Berlin ist ja auch nur ein dorf, weil je nach dem von wo man kommt hat`s wald oder feld und früh`s 6 uhr ist auf unserer dorf-straße auch bedeutend mehr los. 



> @TE mit 2,2 Mbit am Arsch der Welt kann man nun aber sicher leben. Zocken müsste man damit doch ohne Weiteres können.


Verwechsle das bitte nicht mit unserer tkom. Wenn die bei uns 2 mbit schaltet, ist die leitung schon recht kurz und hat dementsprechend wenig dämpfung. (lässt auch die latenz besser werden)
Der TE wird wohl eher eine leitung haben, die bei uns 384 kbit oder max. 1 mbit hätte. Eine 384 kbit-leitung bei uns hat ca. 60-70 ms wobei mehr kbit bei identischer leitungslänge dies nicht verbessern. (eigene erfahrung, habe derzeit ca. 4,3 mbit sync ratenadaptiv bei ca. 66 ms)


> Mehr als 2Mbit haben hier einige im Studentenwohnheim auch nicht und das wohl gemerkt mitten in Dresden


 Tkom, oder? (zumindest die schaltung ist von denen) Damit würde ich mich nie zufrieden geben zumal es ja auch anbieter wie easybell gibt, die auf alle fälle ratenadaptiv schalten. (tkom max. in kastrierter form)
Und um mal beim eigentlichen thema etwas vorwärts zu kommen
@Beni19
Mußt du eigentlich die a1-box nehmen oder kannst du sie auch durch eine andere ersetzen? Wenn ja könntest du sie ggf. gegen eine fritzbox 7270 oder 7330 ersetzen. Die sollten eine ganze ecke besser syncen, zeigen im web-interface mehr daten zur leitung an und sind tuning-fähig.


----------



## Beni19 (2. Dezember 2012)

Wir hatten schon mehrere Router aber keiner auser der standart router wollte funzen -.-


----------



## silence52mj (2. Dezember 2012)

Habe mir vor kurzem wegen nem Zweitwohnsitz auch das Vodafone LTE geholt, naja hatte noch nie besonders schnelles DSL aber 3.42mb/s dl und 500k/bs upl, also is schon okay zum zocken, schleppe den LTE Router trotzdem immer hin und her jetzt! Hab 17mb/s im minimum hier!


----------



## Carni84 (5. Dezember 2012)

Hi

Wollte mal nachfragen was ihr für Erfahrungen mit LTE z.B. von Vodafone in Verbdingung mit Online Games und Programmen wie teamspeak, icq, steam, etc. habt.
Laut der AGB ist ja Voip und Peer to peer verboten.
Die Frage ist was zählt dazu?

Bin nämlich kurz davor mir LTE zuzulegen, wo ich wohne gibts leider nur 384kbs Internet per Telefonleitung, maximaler downloadspeed ist ca. 40kbs. Das Internet wird von 3-5 Personen benutzt.


----------



## Superwip (6. Dezember 2012)

> Wir hatten schon mehrere Router aber keiner auser der standart router wollte funzen -.-


 
Welche denn _genau_? 

Ich hoffe, es ist nicht an PPPoA gescheitert.


----------



## Beni19 (8. Dezember 2012)

was??? sry kenn das nicht wir nahmen einfach uns vorgeschlagene router...der mitarbeiter sagte bei der tkom passt der...name weiß ich jz nich mehr.... :/


----------



## Superwip (8. Dezember 2012)

Österreichische DSL Modems und Router arbeiten -meist- mit PPPoA (Point to Point Protocol over ATM) bzw. PPTP (Point to Point Tunneling Protocol) während in vielen anderen Ländern, insbesondere in Deutschland aber auch in Österreich bei manchen Anbietern, etwa UPC PPPoE (Point to Point Protocol over Ethernet) verwendet wird; manche Modems/Modemrouter und einige  ältere Router können nicht beides, von vielen Modems/Modemroutern gibt es auch zwei verschiedene Versionen.


----------



## Beni19 (17. Dezember 2012)

PPPoA hat unsrer....


----------



## Superwip (17. Dezember 2012)

Ja, war zu erwarten; es gibt allerdings eben viele Modems und einige Router, die nur PPPoE können, bei der Auswahl eines alternativen Modems musst/Müsstest du darauf achten.


----------



## Beni19 (18. Dezember 2012)

Naja das beste währ wohl : umziehen


----------

